# Sky one day out from two major heart surgeries.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Today Sky is eating. He felt a lot of pain in his incision areas last night but I think he's feeling a bit better today. Everything is going great for him. The video will give you a better idea. 

A dog like Sky would never make it if there weren't people like you folks who give a **** about the lives of those who are at our mercy. Sky is blanketed by your mercy and he feels the love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright little man!!!!! We;re all sooo glad to see you up and chipper and happy and now healthy!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah Sky!!!
How wonderful everyone is to care for little guys like him.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't believe how great he looks and acts on that video, just a day after two major heart surgeries and a neuter! That tail never stopped wagging. What a happy little guy! You go Sky!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just amazing! it is sooo good to see this happy outcome. I'm so happy for Sky.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeay, Sky! Sending healing love...


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't even express how happy I am for Sky. He looks so wonderful in this video. His prognosis sounds really good. One happy little guy. He hasn't left my thoughts for a second since I first heard about him being surrendered. Thank you Bron, AMAR, the medical staff, and everyone who donated. Someone is going be so lucky to get such a wonderful boy!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is wonderful! 

I shared from the AMAR facebook page to my facebook page to keep my friends up to date and to see what their support can do!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How incredible - he looks so good.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! Sky looks and acts great!!!! Major surgery and his tail never stopped wagging!!! Bless his litle heart!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The light at the end of the tunnel. Go Sky!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

This was the best news I have heard all weekend.....I am crying tears of joy for this little boy. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Seeing this little guy happy and hearing his good prognosis really brought a smile to my face. It's a wonderful feeling knowing that he's on his way to a long, healthy life. Thank you to all those who gave this sweetie pie have a second chance.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Truly amazing how well Sky is recovering! What a sweetheart. Thank you for posting this, Bronwyne.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Loved the video and shared it on FB, Bron. Little Sky looks like he's agreeing with everything the doctor says. BTW, if the doctor comes up for adoption, I'll take him. :blush: I love a man who puts hearts back together instead of tears them apart. Come to think of it, I really could adopt him...I'm old enough to be his mother. :angry::smtease: Maybe I should adopt Sky instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

:blush: I love a man who puts hearts back together instead of tears them apart. Come to think of it, I really could adopt him...I'm old enough to be his mother. :angry::smtease: Maybe I should adopt Sky instead. :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]
You are not alone in your vet crush - many women are expressing their 'love' for the kind doc who fixes the hearts of small fluffs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sky sure is a heart breaker in the best sense of the word!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, I have been away from sm for a couple months and missed Sky's story, gosh you made my night, Sky you are one special littleman:wub::smootch: someone is going to be sooooo blessed to have you in their heart and home.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Simply amazing work on so many levels! What a happy, tail-wagging little boy :wub2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes there is a huge win---like w/Sky---and it puts this whole rescue work in perspective. What a great outcome for a terrific little guy. So, so happy to read this today!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

How is our sweet boy Sky holding up?? Is his recovery going well? Please give that sweet boy a kiss for me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The love and gentleness you provide to these amazing little ones is awesome.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering the same thing. How's our boy, Sky, doing?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hey littleman how are you feeling:smootch:


----------

